# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Making the best WILD anchor.

## MrOMGWTF

Hey!  :Shades wink: 

Falling asleep has few steps. One of them is completely relaxing muscles. It's the most time consuming step.
If you wake up from REM using alarm clock, and directly go to sleep, you'll fall asleep in minutes. I'm not talking about losing consciousness. I'm talking about transition from waking state to dreaming state. But. If you wake up and then stretch your muscles, it'll take much longer to fall asleep. 

So... if we are already totally relaxed, ready to sleep after waking up, why waste this? If used correctly we could WILD that takes minutes.
The key here is to find a really good anchor that will keep you conscious. I tried something today. I woke up using alarm clock. Then I tried to WILD instantly. I was like "1... 2... 3... 4... * unconscious*". So counting itself isn't good enough. 

We should make the best WILD anchor right here. Right in this thread. An anchor that would involve visualisation, counting, tons of things. 
Do you guys have any ideas? Counting is a good base to be refined.

----------


## Scionox

Yo.
Don't think it's possible to create 'best' something that works for everyone, since most of lucid dreaming related things, including WILD anchors, vary from person to person. I'll /never/ fall asleep if i count for example, so that won't work already.  :Thinking: 
But ofcourse you can always find something that works best for you. I use binaural beats and visualization for anchoring, as well as mantra with dream goals, but i don't concentrate on it or visualization too much otherwise i end up being too awake.  ::zzz::

----------


## Qwer

this might not fit in with the rest of your post, but the best anchor i ever found is not focusing on a sense at all, it is focusing on not dropping something. you fold up a peice of paper of get something of similar weight and size, hold it so that you dont need to use any muscle effort or tension to hold it, but you just need to focus on making sure you dont drop it. 
the way i found this out is i got home one nigh, i had a note in my hand that i didnt want anyone to see, but i was realy tired, so i jumped on the couch to rest my eyes but made absolutely sure with intention in my mind that i would not drop it. next thing i knew i was in an NREM WILD. it didnt last very long but it was still a great experience.

----------


## bluremi

I agree with the previous post that said no single anchor will work for everyone. But I have some suggestions that take slightly different approaches. The thing they have in common is that each one has a step where you purposefully try to fall asleep for a brief period, and then go back to your anchor. This gives you a controlled descent towards sleep rather than a headlong tumult towards unconsciousness.

1: Try paying attention to the edges of your vision without actually moving your eyes. You can pay attention to a single point and follow that point in a circle without moving your eye muscles, just by focusing your attention. After a few circles try to fall asleep for about 10 seconds, paying careful attention to how your mind feels as it drifts. After 10 seconds go back to the circles thing and repeat. The goal is to focus your mind enough to turn your attention to falling asleep consciously. It has to be done in steps.

2: Similar to the previous one. For each breath, cycle through paying attention to your field of vision, then your hearing, then the feeling of your bed against your back and neck and head (if you're lying on your back). Cycling with every breath makes you go quickly and makes it harder for your attention to wander. You have to really focus instensely for the vision and hearing, and then try relaxing with the last cycle. Repeat until asleep.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Thanks for your input guys!
What do you think about FILD? It seems to seamlessly transition you into a dream. You just need to be "close to falling asleep".
If you wake up at night using alarm clock, you're already pretty close to falling asleep, but to make it even closer I made this "anchor":
1. Concentrate on your left arm, and count from 10 to 1, with maximal spaces of 0.5 second. As you concentrate on it you will feel energy/a barrier on your arm.
2. Do the same for your right arm.
3. Do the same for your left leg.
4. Do the same for your right leg.
5. Repeat the exercise few times.

After repeating it few times you should be ready to do the FILD. After repeating it just once you'll start to have problems with counting backwards. I've done it before going to bed and it put me into a deeeep trance quickly. I wanted to try it at night but the alarm didn't go off / it didn't wake me up  ::|:  I'll try it next night.

----------


## xpin2winx

I can use almost any Anchor effectively if i wake up tired enough to WILD. I know exactly when i wake up, if im ready to WILD or not. My favorite anchor is a combination of visualization and lyrics. 

I usually imagine a pretty common scene, like a parking lot. then while imagining the parking lot, i try to get a song going in my head. Once, my mind plays the song in my head without effort, im pretty much transitioning into the dream. ill call it L-VILD. Lyrically Visually induced lucid dream

----------


## BruteForce223

> I can use almost any Anchor effectively if i wake up tired enough to WILD. I know exactly when i wake up, if im ready to WILD or not. My favorite anchor is a combination of visualization and lyrics. 
> 
> I usually imagine a pretty common scene, like a parking lot. then while imagining the parking lot, i try to get a song going in my head. Once, my mind plays the song in my head without effort, im pretty much transitioning into the dream. ill call it L-VILD. Lyrically Visually induced lucid dream



This sounds like it might be a nice idea man, I'll try it tonight.  :smiley:  Thanks for the helpful post.  ::D: 

Regards, 

Fin "BruteForce" Phillips

----------

